# Does anyone carry a log Book?



## danthegrassman (Jan 30, 2003)

I need for this season a log book that would have spaces for site specific notes relating to plowing & salting of smaller commerical lots. I normally have the time create a log book but today for example we finish up 8 hours of fall cleanups only to go out salting and the rest of the coming week may be the same.

So if anyone has a sample log book please send it to my email or post it here [email protected]

Thanks a million!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

danthegrassman said:


> I need for this season a log book that would have spaces for site specific notes relating to plowing & salting of smaller commerical lots. I normally have the time create a log book but today for example we finish up 8 hours of fall cleanups only to go out salting and the rest of the coming week may be the same.
> 
> So if anyone has a sample log book please send it to my email or post it here [email protected]
> 
> Thanks a million!


Every storm I send Every driver out with a Blank column sheet.Location ,Time in ,Time out, Plow, Sand ,Xtras ,Manager name
If you dont fill out your sheet and hand it in with all your time,Then I will estimate your pay.Never had a Guy Park a truck without handing me the sheet and keys!!!!!!!!!!payup payup payup


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

We have log books in each outfit. I started doing this about 1 1/2 yrs ago. I think that it is good to cover your butt. I don't have an example but I will tell you whats on it. 

Client Name: Date:
Snowfall amount: Temp:
Plow: Time started: Time finished:
Sanding: Amount of sand used:
Job description: (exactly what and where you did your work) 
Account condition: (Icy, slushy, etc.)
Notes: (cars in the way, curbs , etc)

I just worked it up on Microsoft Word. I made two fit per sheet and printed off on front and backs of sheets. Then I punched them and bound them. I use them when it is time to sit down and bill. That way I can be very descriptive on the invoices so that the customers know EXACTLY what they are paying for.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

You have mail.

Regards Mike


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

danthegrassman said:


> I need for this season a log book that would have spaces for site specific notes relating to plowing & salting of smaller commerical lots. I normally have the time create a log book but today for example we finish up 8 hours of fall cleanups only to go out salting and the rest of the coming week may be the same.
> 
> So if anyone has a sample log book please send it to my email or post it here [email protected]
> 
> Thanks a million!


PM me your fax # and i will fax a few example sheets


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

its also good to have so if you do have a slip and fall accident you can show the insurance co what time you were there and that can get ya off the hook .


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

If possibble could you send one my way? Looks interstering, might try it out. Thanks Ryan

[email protected]


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

Logging your jobs is a very good idea.

For each job I log...

Time In
Current Temp
New Snow Fall
Current weather conditions (snowing/sleeting/raining etc)
Current Surface Conditions
Brief summary of next 12hr weather forecast (temp and predicted precip)
Plow Time and/or Salt dropped
Time Out


All this goes into my Snow and Ice Manangement Software.

Then when I print an invoice, each cliet also gets what I call a Job report. The Job report will detail all the conditions that applied to that event/job. So if we had 1.5 inches of new snow (less then my trigger), but the temp was 15 and forecast high for the day is 16 with flurries all day, then I'll go heavy on the salt. My client will see a heavy salt charge on the invoice for a given job number, but then looking it up on the job report they will see why I did what I did.

This has propably reduce my billing calls down to nothing. My main client is a Home owners Association Management firm, and I take care of several condo and townhouse developments. My clients tell me that my billing and reporting system is the best they have seen, and when they submit the invoice for payment, the JOB-report answers any questions the (check signer) might have.

Besides that, after a couple of events back to back, I forget what day it is, and can't remember if I went out yesterday morining, and my wife will say, you went out this moring stupid :salute: So I have to write everything down.

Currently I am working on my web site to allow me to enter all my job log data from the jobsite using my new fancy cellphone.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

norrod said:


> Currently I am working on my web site to allow me to enter all my job log data from the jobsite using my new fancy cellphone.


How are you planning on doing that? Is that the software from nextel for $15 month where you can gps where your cell phone has been and how long they've been there? Curiously asking as the guys and myself are horrible with keeping track of things when out plowing.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

You guys that are keeping records on things like temp, surface temp, etc., are certainly one ahead of what we do. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with doing that, though. In fact, it is not just more thorough, but for for that little bit more of info, because of the TYPE of info it is, actually is a significant improvement over what we keep track of (place, time in/out, operations, salt and sidewalk melt, and depth). I will say though, I like the idea of the seperate sheets over the book, though. If that got lost, it would be a whole load of informaton gone.


----------



## nepmgmt (Dec 6, 2005)

norrod what kind of soft wear are u using or is it something that u made up. sounds like it works good and makes the customers happy also are u imputing it right in to the program on a laptop or write it and then insert it. i am looking at getting the palm treo 650 from verizon. i can use it with my gopher soft wear for landscaping which would be nice.


----------



## DOGHOUSE (Oct 20, 2005)

I Keep A Log Book Just So I Can Keep Tabs On Whats Going On. Helps Out Some For The Next Year And Also For Your Bidding Purposes.


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

No GPS tracking.

I use a Verizon cell with WAP (Web browser)

I created am access-VB program to do all my Invoice/Billing/Reporting. 

I also still carry sheets to fill out, and then enter data later.

However, I have set up my computer in my home-office with a web server and tied it into my program using ASP web pages. I can now access certain functions and input data using my phone. Still somewhare between the Proof-of-concept, and Alpha test phase.

I used to carry a laptop, but I am hard on equipment like that.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I used a memo book last year and drew in some charts. this year I am using windows to make check sheets. I will attempt to attach them. Hope it helps


----------

